# Union Vs Rome Bindings



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Looking for basically a freestyle based binding, but with the ability to ride trails comfortably too. I've heard great things about both companies, though Union seems to have much more of a selection..but that doesn't make it better in many cases.
So I'm asking you guys - which brand is better, and which specific binding would suit my needs?
Also what boots should i get to go along(looking for a mix of everything in the boot).

E; Got a 2010 Capita Stairmaster if that helps with anything


----------



## CRShreD82 (Aug 31, 2007)

I personally use and recommend Union Forces but i cant knock on Rome bindings especially the 390s.Ive had my forces for three seasons and they havent given me any problems plus they are comfortable.they can handle just about anything.Ive heard nothing but great things about rome bindings.its all up to you.


----------



## jeremy86 (Jul 20, 2008)

Union goes well with capita, since they are under the same company. I also have a pair of force, which works great on all occasions. The only complaint I have is the toe strap its not the greatest. But other than that its a pair of great bindings at an excellent price. Plus the new yellow colorway look sick!!


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Alright cool, basically everything im hearing from this post is others is that it's pretty much my preference so i guess ill start lookin myself lol


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I also have an 2010 Stairmaster, Indoor Survival and I say Union for the win, both comfortable and clean looking. Also the 2011 Union's have grip on the toe strap to eliminate the issues they've had in the past.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Which binding do you hhave Laz? I heard some Union bindings are way softer than others, and i don't want to completely buy the wrong set for my board


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

AlexS said:


> Which binding do you hhave Laz? I heard some Union bindings are way softer than others, and i don't want to completely buy the wrong set for my board


 I have both Forces and Contacts, the Contacts highbacks are very soft, for all Mountain I would go with the Forces.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

laz167 said:


> I have both Forces and Contacts, the Contacts highbacks are very soft, for all Mountain I would go with the Forces.


Alright, are the contacts like BAD for all mountain or just not really good? I'm like 80% park 20% non-park so it doesnt matter too much.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

For that breakdown they're fine. Maybe the Pro's though?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

For mostly park the Contacts would be fine, but I personally like the Forces more they're a lil stiffer but not super stiff. The Pro's are suppose to be good also but I have no experience on them..Do note that the Contacts base runs a tad bit smaller than the forces.. So if you have size 10 boot union says to use M/L , I would get L/XL. I wear size 10 (32 lashed boots ) and have both Forces and contacts in M/L but found that the contacts are a lil smaller.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow perfect i got 32 lashed aswell lol. I'll probably get Forces then, thanks a bunch for the help

@Nivek ill look into the pros too
EDIT: Do you mean contact pros? whats the difference between those and the contacts?


----------



## jeremy86 (Jul 20, 2008)

Its a pro model developed for/with Gigi. The link below explains everything about the contact pro 

YouTube - 2010-11 Union Contact Pro


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Having owned Forces & Datas and 390's & Targas, I prefer Rome for durability, comfort, and better toestraps.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I just noticed you are putting these on a stairmaster. I had the original contacts on a scaremaster and that's been one of my favorite setups in a while.

Standard contacts will be great on that board. Or for a little less money id bet the flites will be fun on it too.


----------



## KIKNIT (May 19, 2008)

Just gonna do a little high jack of thread here. I'm looking at this same question currently basically between to sets of binders.

Union Contact Pro & Rome 390 Boss, I am currently riding last years 390's and my only complaint is that they're pretty heavy with a bit of annoyance coming from the forward lean adjustment always snapping back to zero forward lean.

Are the 390 Bosses lighter than previous iterations of 390's and what are they like compared to the weight of any Unions? (The Contact Pro's look very light)


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Rome 390 Boss Or Nothing!

I'm even considering slapping those bindings on a stiff-ass T-Rice board lol.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

KIKNIT said:


> Just gonna do a little high jack of thread here. I'm looking at this same question currently basically between to sets of binders.
> 
> Union Contact Pro & Rome 390 Boss, I am currently riding last years 390's and my only complaint is that they're pretty heavy with a bit of annoyance coming from the forward lean adjustment always snapping back to zero forward lean.
> 
> Are the 390 Bosses lighter than previous iterations of 390's and what are they like compared to the weight of any Unions? (The Contact Pro's look very light)


I have been trying to find out the weight also. I emailed Rome to get a weight comparison btw the 390 boss and targa... I am deciding which to thrwo on my evo-r. I have an old pair of targas (08 or -09 cant remeber) but they are heavy as hell.. i love the targas bc i can still rip them in the park,, but i want to keep the weight down at the same time.
when i hear backk from rome ill post their reply


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

KIKNIT said:


> Are the 390 Bosses lighter than previous iterations of 390's and what are they like compared to the weight of any Unions? (The Contact Pro's look very light)


I checked both out, and the Rome were noticeably heavier. I picked up a capita just recently and was favoring the rome's, until now. union bindings are pretty solid since they make minor changes year to year. They feel a lot cheaper than romes, but many ppl get 100+ days on them no problem. The 2 colors on the rome 390 boss' bothers me. The assymetrical highback and nice ankle straps on the rome's are really making it hard.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

casper3043 said:


> I checked both out, and the Rome were noticeably heavier. I picked up a capita just recently and was favoring the rome's, until now. union bindings are pretty solid since they make minor changes year to year. They feel a lot cheaper than romes, but many ppl get 100+ days on them no problem. The 2 colors on the rome 390 boss' bothers me. The assymetrical highback and nice ankle straps on the rome's are really making it hard.


They will have solid black in most stores October 3rd. I don't like the split color much either


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Get the Unions... then end up demoing your buddy's Rome 390 bosses... Let the buyer's remorse follow.


----------

